# Batikos



## rockjon

Hi, what is exact translation of batikos and the context you can use it in? I know its some type of criticism but I have only see in being used in written in Tagalog newspapers.  Also, how does the word differ from using either pintas or lait? Thanks in advance.


----------



## niernier

I am not sure of the exact translation of batikos but this word refers to any verbal attack or severe criticism usually directed towards corrupt/wrong government practices or in the context of a moral issue.

Example of usage might be, "Binatikos ang pulisya sa palpak na pagresolba ng hostage crisis."  In English, "The police have been lambasted for the failed rescue attempt."

Here I'm thinking that the word lambasted would match the meaning of batikos. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

As for pintas, it refers to any blemish or body imperfections. Lait or pintas when used as a verb means to insult somebody by criticizing his or her imperfections.


----------



## rockjon

Lambasted sounds like an accurate translation of that word. Though, I think in English it would be possible to swap it with criticize or condemn.


----------



## DotterKat

*Batikos* pertains to any negative criticism, often severe, and  usually used in relation to matters of great import (see niernier's  example).

*Pintas *also pertains to negative criticism, usually not as severe as the above and commonly used in small or even petty matters.

Ex:
Magbihis ka nang maayos upang hindi _mapintasan_ ang iyong pananamit.
Dress properly (so as) to avoid being criticized.

*Lait* pertains to such severe criticism that it becomes more  personal and abandons all pretense and hint of a constructive comment  (and in this sense is not strictly a form of criticism at all).

Tahimik niyang tinanggap ang mga _panlalait _ng kanyang asawa na pinuna ang kapangitan ng kanyang mukha, kagaspangan ng kanyang balat at kasamaan ng kanyang buong kaanyuhan.

He quietly accepted the (execrations / vituperations / contemptuous  tirade) of his wife who noted the ugliness of his face, the coarseness  of his skin and the overall repulsiveness of his appearance.


----------

